# Engraved black glass bottles



## scooter (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello, Anyone collect black glass bottles that have the designs engraved on the bottles?Its the type of bottle I'm interested in,but they difficult to find.Kind of a primative folk art. Best regards  Scooter


----------



## bigkitty53 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Scooter,
                 Welcome to the forum! Don't think your picture posted,(I can't open it,anyway!) so I'm not sure what you mean by "engraved",or "stippled"(as per your other post in collector's chat), designs.Do you mean acid-etched,pattern-molded,or pictoral embossed?Lot of possible meanings there.[] Can you try posting again so we can see you mean?Thanks.
                There are many black glass collectors around here so someone probably specializes in your area.(I'd specialize in acid-etched if I could afford it![])

 KAT

 P.S. If,like me,the majority check new posts without signing in every time,they can't view anything new posted in 'Prized Possessions' or 'Collectors Chat'(Members only forums!),so it may be a few days before you get a reply.[]


----------



## Tandy (May 7, 2005)

Scooter, I managed to open your picture after saving it - they look very much like engraved onions. No, I am not taking the mickey out of you, that's what they are called. Send a pm to grimdigger1. He can help you. I'll re-post the picture so thers can see it too.

 These are superb bottles. Undoubtably, you should be very proud of them. 

 Cheers from South Oz,


----------

